# hirit/banat



## meetmeinnyc

Hi 

What is the difference between hirit and banat? I know both basically mean some kind of witty reply..


TIA!


----------



## DotterKat

Both words can indeed be witty replies. _Hirit_ is more of a gentle comeback while _banat_ would be more of a sharp retort. Depending on how it is used,_ hirit_ can even mean a request, hence the supplicating character that it can have (see here).  This would not be a characteristic of _banat_ which could be a contentious or even an aggressive comment.


----------



## meetmeinnyc

Thanks, DK, for your usual great input!


----------



## mataripis

Hirit and banat may have the same meaning but used differently in different case. Hirit is use to do it twice or more. Humihirit pa sya- still like to do/take/try more. Banat is almost it is his strategy or word of opinion.Banat niya may dugasan sa politika- according to him there are anomalies in the politic.


----------

